# Allen Edmonds Sizing Advice



## DaveVak (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi All,

I am looking at the Allen Edmonds sale right now, and specifically at the Fifth Avenue, which I like.
I never had Allen Edmonds, so not sure about the size. Neither do I have premium dress shoes, so not a lot I can compare with.
Also, sadly, I live quite far off from a store, so I'd need to try and find another way.

Normally, I am normally 8-9US/41-42EU with sneakers, with normal width.

I have tried using the size guide I found here https://www.golflocker.com/images/dynamic/Allen_Edmonds/Allen-Edmonds-size_and_fit_guide.pdf
Problem here is that I got a size 10. I highly doubt this is true, and suspected it to be a scale problem, but not sure how to check this.

Anyone with any experience on how to check sizing for AE online?

Thanks in advance,
David


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

It's not just the size of the shoe but also the last. The same size shoe in 2 different lasts will feel quite different. 

If there are no stores or retail locations nearby, my adivce would be to use the guide on the AE website and make your best guess. 

For what it's worth, I have other shoes on the same last as the 5th ave and they run pretty true to size. I wear a 9.5D (US) and the fit is pretty spot on.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

DaveVak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking at the Allen Edmonds sale right now, and specifically at the Fifth Avenue, which I like.
> I never had Allen Edmonds, so not sure about the size. Neither do I have premium dress shoes, so not a lot I can compare with.
> ...


I find the AE Fifth Ave to be built on one of their more "normal" fitting lasts, the shoe size is pretty standard. If you're buying from AE I'd be best to try them as soon as you get them (indoors, of course). You should know pretty quickly if they're going to work for you, otherwise just return them.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

I would suggest that you measure your feet with a Brannock device. That's the standard foot-measuring tool that has the sliders to measure length and width.

With those measurements (which may vary between your left and right feet), call one of the stores and talk to a sales associate. He should be able to guide you to the proper size, or at least get you in the ballpark.

Good luck.


----------



## chosenhandle (Aug 8, 2015)

I would also suggest calling the factory or store. They can help you determine the best size and width. I think the Park Ave. uses the 65 last? I have many AE shoes and the 65 is very true to normal sizes.


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

Surprised at people finding 65 last to be normal. I find it to be long and narrow on my feet, especially at the ball. I downsized and went with a 9.5E, as opposed to a 10D on the 1 last.

Can only wear it with thin dress socks or it rubs the ball of my toe.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit (Feb 11, 2015)

DaveVak said:


> ......
> Normally, I am normally 8-9US/41-42EU with sneakers, with normal width.
> 
> I have tried using the size guide I found here https://www.golflocker.com/images/dynamic/Allen_Edmonds/Allen-Edmonds-size_and_fit_guide.pdf
> ...


I have used the same PDF file as a guide, and measure my foot with a Brannock device and somehow I got the same measurements from both tools. However, since you are in Israel, according to your user profile, I would assume that you print this guide using a A4 paper, rather than a Letter size paper. Am I correct in assuming this?

The original PDF file assumes that the file is printed to a Letter size page (8.5" x 11"). An A4 size paper is longer and narrower than a Letter size paper. If the printer scales to fit when printing, the scale will be off on the printed copy.

Within the AE paper guide, at second page there is a box that said it should correspond to a typical credit car with 2 1/8" by 3 3/8". You can use that to check if your print out is on the correct scale. If not, you should check how you can print the file without scaling so that the box will be in the correct size.

Having said that, the AE guide measures the length of heel to toe, which works for some people but not everyone because different people have different toe lengths. If you can visit any store with a measurement device, check your size for a dress shoe since sizing in sneakers may be different from sizing in dress shoes. That should give you a better idea about your size in dress shoes.

Good luck in your quest in finding the dress shoe, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## EdwardWilson (Apr 12, 2017)

I wear a 9 in Nike's, usually an 8.5 in dress shoes. At AE I'm 9-9.5. I suggest you try 9.5.


----------



## jfo2010 (Jul 3, 2015)

EdwardWilson said:


> I wear a 9 in Nike's, usually an 8.5 in dress shoes. At AE I'm 9-9.5. I suggest you try 9.5.


Huh?? I thought it was universal that everyone wears a larger size in Nike when compared with AE. I wear 11 is Nike, 10D in most AE dress shoes and 10.5 in some casual AE. 11s would fall off.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

What brands of dress shoes do you have access to?

If you can go to a store and get fitted in a shoe we know, we can use that as a guide.

For instance, I find the Johnston and Murphy Melton similar in fit to the Park Ave. some may be able to help you with comparing Cole Hahn.


----------



## Olifter (Jun 9, 2012)

I am a 10D, however, on AE 5 last shoes, I size up one width to a 10E.


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

I hope I'm not too late with this but I was at the AE store at Rockefeller Center in NYC last Sunday and bought a pair of 5th Avenues. This is the 5th pair of AE for me and I've always been a 9E but I sized down a 1/2 size and went with an 8-1/2E.

BTW, the first pair I bought I bought on line and traced my foot and didn't have any problems when they arrived.


----------



## DaveVak (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Must say that's quite a warm welcome.

Searching_Best_Fit, I actually did print it as letter. I did miss the credit card though. I'll revisit that and check. Must say though, that is a great investigative work.
I'll revisit the guide, and check for a Brannock device, and update.


----------



## bladest (Apr 18, 2017)

i ordered my shoes from usa since i live in europe bg, i always order 1-2 sizes above me so i dont have fitting problems 
i hope thi will help u.


----------



## Lowland4me (Apr 30, 2020)

momsdoc said:


> What brands of dress shoes do you have access to?
> 
> If you can go to a store and get fitted in a shoe we know, we can use that as a guide.
> 
> For instance, I find the Johnston and Murphy Melton similar in fit to the Park Ave. some may be able to help you with comparing Cole Hahn.


Hello, I know that you posted this forever ago, but........You said that Johnston and Murphy Melton is similar in its fit to a AE Park Ave., correct? I ask as, not to confuse things any further, I need to get an idea of how J&M compare to AE shoes, ie J&M, to use as a reference point to help me order a completly unrelated shoe from elsewhere. Confused yet? Thoughts?


----------



## Color 8 (Sep 18, 2015)

Lowland4me said:


> Hello, I know that you posted this forever ago, but........You said that Johnston and Murphy Melton is similar in its fit to a AE Park Ave., correct? I ask as, not to confuse things any further, I need to get an idea of how J&M compare to AE shoes, ie J&M, to use as a reference point to help me order a completly unrelated shoe from elsewhere. Confused yet? Thoughts?


Is there a question in there somewhere ?


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

jfo2010 said:


> Huh?? I thought it was universal that everyone wears a larger size in Nike when compared with AE. I wear 11 is Nike, 10D in most AE dress shoes and 10.5 in some casual AE. 11s would fall off.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I don't wear sneakers regularly but have some Asics I wear for running, and they are a size 11. I also have a pair of Converse All Stars and wear a size 10 in those. My AE size is 10 D or E depending on the style.

Nike does seem to use "vanity sizing" for its sneakers, meaning that their sizes tend to run small. I'd suggest going down at least a half size for dress shoes from your Nike size. AE is easy with returns -- and returns are free. So since you can't go get fitted right now, I'd suggest getting two or three different sizes of the same shoe at the same time and then returning the ones that don't fit.


----------

